# Frohlic – Fehlbisse



## richard (21. Juli 2005)

Leute ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe. Ich war vorige Woche an einem Karpfensee fischen und zwar mit Frohlic (Für mich noch eine neue Methode). Selbstgebundener Haken (Gr. 2 und 4) mit Schlaufe für Frohlic (Am Hakenschenkel einen Gummi drüber gezogen, dass Schlaufe direkt unterm Haken liegt). Die Schlaufe mit dem Frohlic habe ich rund um den Hakenbogen so lange herumgefädelt, dass der Abstand zwischen Haken und Frohlic weniger als 1 cm war. Ich bekam viele Bisse – Freilaufrolle offen: meist zogen die Karpfen 2 bis 3 Meter bis ich den Anschlag setzte – aber im Fehlanschlag. Woran kann das liegen??? 
Bitte, Bitte um Tipps, was ich da falsch mache.
Ritschie


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

Nimm VMC Circlehooks und der Karpfen hängt


----------



## huchenschreck (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

Festbleimontage-funzt an der Alten Donau immer. Kenn niemanden der dort Fehlbisse hat
lg


----------



## schuppe 88 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

lass den gummi weg!!!!! Ist unnötig. Du kannst den gummi am ende des hakenschenkels zum schutz des knotens anbringen. allerdings sollte der gummi nicht länger sein als die umwicklungen  der vorfachschnur am schenkel. Das haar sollte ruhig 4 cm. lang sein. dein frohlic fädelst du einfach durch das loch auf und hänkst die öse vom haar einfach am harken ein. mach dir keine sorgen wegen einem zulangen haar. es geht länger als man denkt. 

den tip mit dem festblei kann ich nur bestätigen!!!! jenachdem wie dein tackle es verträgt und ausgelegt ist sollte das blei schwer genug sein. 50g. + ich selber fische mit 120 g. aber zum selbsthaken sollten je nach distanz 50g. reichen 

welche harkengroße verwendest du? offt beisen brassen und kleine karpfen auf frohlic so das der haken nicht zu groß sein sollte. liebe grüße und mehr erfolg 

Mo :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

wie die anderen schon gesagt haben.  ich fische nur owner hacken und habe bis jetzt noch  nie alls 4 austeiger in einem jahr gehabt. teste auch mal deine vorfach länge 1 rute länger um die 25cm und die andere um die 15 cm das kann viel ausmachen. und lass den gummi weg


----------



## schuppe 88 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

hey ronny. glaube unsere beiträge waren beide nett gemeint aber habe eben bemerkt, das es hier schon lange nichts mer schreibt guck mal auf die daten der anderen texte. 
bist du aus bayern?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

oh okay   habe früher an den beckanten see gefischt an der autobahn oberelchingen wen des dir was sag, habe jetzt in burlafingen 2 neue seen  zum fischen leider konnte ich noch keine al zu grossen fangen habe  20 km weg  von mir. in welchen gewässern angelst du den so??


----------



## goepfi74 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

Lassen sich Frolic gut mit dem Wurfrohr werfen ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

ich würde mal sagen eher schlächt  lieber mit pva material. und wen du das nicht hast  dan  machst du ne schlaufe in dein vorfach und fädelst die frolic durch und machst nen wärfel zucker drausf  so haben wir früher gefüttert wo wir noch kein pva materieal kannten


----------



## Henryhst (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Festbleimontage-funzt an der Alten Donau immer. Kenn niemanden der dort Fehlbisse hat
> lg


kann ich nur bestätiegen,must aber mal mit ner normalen haarmontage und boilie bohrer probieren.


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frohlic – Fehlbisse*

Ja, also einen schönen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen. Obwohl ich dieses Thema vor knapp zwei Jahren gestartet habe, sind die Antworten für mich noch immer aktuell, da ich zwischenzeitlich mich mehr dem Feedern verschrieben habe. 
Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil
Ritschie


----------

